

The Little MongoDB Book available on GitHub - latch
http://openmymind.net/2011/3/28/The-Little-MongoDB-Book

======
holytshirt
Great little book to get you up to speed quickly on MongoDB. No religion about
it, just here it is, make your own mind up. Plus it has unicorns fighting
vampires !

------
mark_l_watson
Nice web book! I thought the coverage of map reduce was especially good. I
also like the more complete book "MongoDB, The Definitve Guide" but this free
book should probably serve the needs of most people.

~~~
messel
fat fingers downvoted, luckily inspection and edit html let me correct the
error. odd that I had to do so.

cleaned out the left and right braces

a
href="vote?for=2378453&amp;dir=up&amp;by=messel&amp;auth=MY_AUTH&amp;whence=%69%74%65%6d%3f%69%64%3d%32%33%37%38%32%34%30"
onclick="return vote(this)" id="up_2378453"

img vspace="3" hspace="2" border="0"
src="<http://ycombinator.com/images/grayarrow.gif>

/a

------
robertduncan
Does anybody have a good way of converting this to .mobi for Kindle?

~~~
reedlaw
Do you mind posting the .mobi if you get it converted?

~~~
robertduncan
very basic generation script at <https://github.com/robduncan/the-little-
mongodb-book>

------
carlosedp
Congratulations for the book, also for using simple and effective publishing
tools like markdown and Pandoc.

------
moiety
Great stuff! Perfect timing for me too, as I had decided to spend this week
brushing up on Mongo. Thanks!

------
semerda
Perfect, just what I needed. Thanks!

------
turn2
great book! thank you for sharing

